# ideal reps to harden up muscle



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

as above guys what would you say the right amount of reps is for definition?

thanks, paul.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

I usually go for strength 3-5 heavy reps definition 12-15 light reps


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

just try diffrent types of reps and see what works for you.

but sick at it a few weeks and see


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Diet and cardio; you need to lower your bodyfat-percentage in order to 'harden up'.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

wrong you train heavy to maintain your muscle diet is what gets u cut. Thats why people who train light and higher reps end up looking stringing and flat.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Just train hard mate. If you lift as heavy as you can for a good amount of reps (depends on the person) you'll harden up no bother.

Anywhere between 8-12 reps with a weight you can manage. 3-4 sets. If you can't get atleast 6-8 reps after a few sets, drop the weight.

You'll know yourself what works best for you, but that's pretty basic.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

26-32 is the perfect rep range that will turn your muscles to concrete.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> 26-32 is the perfect rep range that will turn your muscles to concrete.


?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't you know?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 26-32 is the perfect rep range that will turn your muscles to concrete.


I was always told 27 - 34 :S confusing.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr L said:


> I was always told 27 - 34 :S confusing.


Don't wanna burst your bubble matey but I'm afraid your wrong.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Your both wrong its 24 - 25


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> Your both wrong its 24 - 25


Look mate I can cable curl 24kg, I know my $hit.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Look mate I can cable curl 24kg, I know my $hit.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> Look mate I can cable curl 24kg, I know my $hit.


Bruv I curl 8s In the 24 - 25 range all the time and I'm steele


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill:2361871 said:


> Bruv I curl 8s In the 24 - 25 range all the time and I'm steele


I don't care if your steel with a layer of ceramic mate 24-25 ain't enough reps to 'harden' up!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

haha reps man


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 26-32 is the perfect rep range that will turn your muscles to concrete.


so if i was to bench dude.......i'd go light and bash 26-32 reps out bro.....does it work for all exercises


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> so if i was to bench dude.......i'd go light and bash 26-32 reps out bro.....does it work for all exercises


Works on every exercise apart from arms, high reps just 'tones' them


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Works on every exercise apart from arms, high reps just 'tones' them


I am looking to tone my abs. Should i do 1000 crunches a day? I've heard thats the best way???


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> I am looking to tone my abs. Should i do 1000 crunches a day? I've heard thats the best way???


work on ur face first mate hahahaha


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> work on ur face first mate hahahaha


Says you with a camera hiding yours. Is that coz your hideously ugly?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> Says you with a camera hiding yours. Is that coz your hideously ugly?


hahaha no its cuz i cant draw as well as u


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> hahaha no its cuz i cant draw as well as u


HAHA. Yea i did miss my calling as an artist.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I am looking to tone my abs. Should i do 1000 crunches a day? I've heard thats the best way???


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

grow the **** up and b serious, someone could be watching an really believing you idiots.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

piper said:


> grow the **** up and b serious, someone could be watching an really believing you idiots.


is this not serious?

FFS i've got to go do ANOTHER training program now....... thanks alot guys!


----------

